# Hiding filters in the DIY backgrounds



## peteh (Jan 20, 2010)

Going to be making another attempt at the background. My biggest hangup is hiding my penguin 50 (I believe) in the styro. I know everybody does this and all of the bg's that I see do a fine job of this. Please give me some tips and possibly some up close photos of your bgs where the filters are hidden so I can get over this hump. Thank You


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Save yourself the headache and buy a canister.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

JWerner2 said:


> Save yourself the headache and buy a canister.


 Hiding the filter can create access and maintenance problems. OTOH, making the entire background into a biological filter works pretty well. Instead of styro and Drylok, you hve to find porous filter pads or sponge.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

:-?

You mention this now after half the people on this site make DIY BG's? It works well as a bio filter regardless of using Drylok.
He wants to know how to hide a HOB using a DIY background.

I have seen some but not many do this with a HOB.

You have so many more options with a Canister or Sump and a DIY background.

Otherwise, it would be best to just paste the BG to the rear pane of glass and not hide anything.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

What you basically need is to cover the view of the place where you have your filter. And it does not really matter what filter you have.

I have covered the internal Juwel filter boxes with the same material I made the background out (it's on the left, click to enlarge):


I created an artifical "cave" where I hid my heater and canister intake:

















You could use the last option also to create an invivible place for a hob filter to be. You may have to make sure the water gets into the main part of the tank and not n the hidden part for a good turnover though.


----------



## peteh (Jan 20, 2010)

Bought a canister today and there are more possibilities. i have A question regarding the heater though.

Do you still stick the heater to the glass with a good size cutout in the back of the styro, and a small hole in the front of the bg for the warmer water to escape? It just seems like hiding a heat with not much movement around it doesnt make that much sense. Once i get these two things figured out i should be good to go. Thanks


----------



## peteh (Jan 20, 2010)

*trigger*
Did you lay your heater right next to the intake so it shoots warm water through the outflow? How did you secure the heater so it doesnt move around?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

You could always go with an Inline heater that attaches to your canister inlet
There are several out there, like the Rena SmartHeater.
Maybe check the reviews on that?


----------



## CRich2084 (Nov 15, 2007)

I went and hid everything behind the BG (heater, canister, HOT, and powerhead). I bascially just made 3 compartments, 1 for the HOT intake tube (and then let the return spill over the top of the tank...if you make the BG deep enough in that spot, it really is not noticeable, plus the water level is just below the return in my tank so it reflects all of the light back and you can't see anything above the water level) 1 for the power head, and 1 for the heater and canister intake. I don't have a picture of the equipment, but I do have one of the cut-outs.




































(This one is before its current state with all of the algae, but notice the reflection at the top of the picture)

Hope that helps!


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

peteh said:


> *trigger*
> Did you lay your heater right next to the intake so it shoots warm water through the outflow? How did you secure the heater so it doesnt move around?


The intake is above the heater in the small space. The heater is a titanium one and it's just dangling there below the filter intake.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

trigger said:


> What you basically need is to cover the view of the place where you have your filter. And it does not really matter what filter you have.
> 
> I have covered the internal Juwel filter boxes with the same material I made the background out (it's on the left, click to enlarge):
> .


Its still much easier to hide a internal filter then it is to hide a HOB and get proper circulation and intake of debris.

For the heater I placed mine next to my intake and I set a thermometer on each side just in case. One of them is right in the compartment I have the heater and intake. I have no issues.

Glad to see you went with a Can. You have much more flexibility.


----------



## dmichel (Sep 16, 2009)

trigger said:


>


Is that a little yellow submarine in there ??? 8)


----------



## peteh (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies I have been working on number 2 for a couple of nights now and am a lot happier with the results. The canister allows more flexibility on the design. I ran pvc down the back of the bg on opposite sides of the tank for my intake and outflow. I am going to go with an in line heater as it was much easier for my design. On the next one I do I am sure I can only get better, but for now this is good enough for me. I still have more coats of drylock to do and then I am adding in different highlights on the rocks and then I still have the epoxy to put on.

I'd like to post the pics I have but don't know how you guys do it. Please help, much appreciated.[/url]


----------

